# X-treme Carpet Raceway - Bay City Michigan



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Road Course racing this Saturday the 16th at X-Treme Carpet Raceway.
Doors open at 8:00, should be racing by no later than 11:00.

We're located in the Bay City Mall, on Wilder Road, Bay City, MI.
You can find out more about us on facebook, or ask questions here.

https://www.facebook.com/X-treme-Carpet-Raceway-579834262068299/?fref=ts

VTA, 1/12, Touring Car, Buggy, Mini, as long as we have 3-4 people at minimum for a class, we can run it. There was even some mumbling about running mudd boss on the road course????


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Just a reminder for everyone, this week's events..

Tuesday the 19th will be off road practice.
Wednesday the 20th will be oval practice.
Practice is from 5 PM to 9 PM.

Sunday the 24th will be oval racing. 
Doors open at 8:00 and we will be racing by 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM.
Get those left turn cars tuned up and ready to run. 
See you there.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you VERY much to everyone that made it out on Sunday for the oval race program. There was that little football game going, still wanted to make sure you all had a good time racing and enjoyed your day. 

This week we have Road Course practice on Tuesday, from 5 to 9. On Wednesday we have Oval practice from 5 to 9, then Saturday the doors open at 8:00 for road course racing. 

True up the tires, warm up the battery packs and get the 1/12, VTA, and Minis ready for some left and right turns.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

UPDATE: Pat and Stu apologize for the short notice, we have to cancel practice for tomorrow the 8th of March. There will be oval practice on the 9th (Wednesday) and Road Course practice on the 10th (Thursday). We will also be changing practice nights for off road and road course to Thursday nights, doors open at 5:00. Oval practice will still continue to take place on Wednesday, with the doors opening at 5. The updated schedule is attached. Any questions, please send us a PM. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Road Course racing this Saturday the 12th at X-Treme Carpet Raceway.
Doors open at 8:00, should be racing by no later than 11:00.

We're located in the Bay City Mall, on Wilder Road, Bay City, MI.
You can find out more about us on facebook, or ask questions here.

https://www.facebook.com/X-treme-Car...68299/?fref=ts

VTA, 1/12, Touring Car, Buggy, Mini, as long as we have 3-4 people at minimum for a class, we can run the class.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that made it out for practice last night. The groove was getting worked in and it looks like it will be a fun track to race this weekend. Remember, we can run just about anything on the carpet, so bring them out and above all have fun. Doors open at 8:00 on Saturday and we should be racing no later than 11:00..


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody looking for a set of boca bearings for a tc4 club racer. I have a set that sell for 46 bucks that I'll ship to ya for 30 bucks.SOLD


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

A big thank you goes out to everyone that braved the elements yesterday to come have some fun at the track. 
Close racing in XCR, Mudd Boss, and Michigan Spec. 

This week we will have oval racing practice on Wednesday, Road Course practice on Thursday, and Road Course racing on Saturday. 
I'll be there with the new World GT-R car, getting in some practice laps and maybe even running a race or two. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Everyone that is interested in the World GT-R class (CRC Rubber Tire Car), here are the details on the group buy. 

Bruce at Speedmerchant RC is giving us 20% off the normal sale price of his World GT-R kit. This is the kit that I purchased and I will say the kit went together VERY well. The price will be $240 for the kit shipped, normally this kit is $290+shipping. 

Bruce also recommended that we may want to buy a spare bumper and those are $20. 

For this group order I am asking for $100 deposit, can take cash or through paypal, and the balance due at the time you pick up the car. I'll have them at the track so you can pick them up any time we are open or I'll make arrangements with you to be sure you get your kit as soon as possible.

So if you are interested in the group buy, please send me a message or post up here. The deadline for this pre-order is the 23rd of April. On Monday the 25th I will place the order. 

In case you haven't seen the kit, here is where you can find info about it.
http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/shop/partshtml/smr1900.html

You will need to have all the electronics, a body, the CRC tires and wheels, and a pinion for this class. 

The pre-mounted wheels and tires can be purchased at Stormer Hobbies, here is a link:
http://www.stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=cs&pn=CRC2314

Or they can be purchased directly from CRC, and here is the link to their site:
https://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=category&category_id=114

Just remember you need the RT style rims, not the F1 style rims. 
The F1 rims use a drive hex, the RT style wheels use the 4-bolt rear hubs.

For this class we will follow the same rules that are being used at most tracks in the US. That way if you want to go down to The Gate in Cleveland, or maybe even The Snowbird Nationals in Florida, you will have a car that you can run. 

The following is the rules we will follow for this class, as you can see they are copied from the World GT-R page and are subject to change. 

World GT-R Rules - Updated 9/2/15

- Chassis – 200mm pan car chassis (WGT car)

-Minimum Ride Height – 5mm

-Minimum Weight – 1025 grams

-Maximum Track Width - 200mm

- Tire and Wheel Rules – For the 2015-2016 season, Team CRC GTR rims will be the only rims allowed (Part #2310). The only front tires that will be allowed are Team CRC RT-1 (Part#2311), Team CRC Mounted RT-1 (Part#2314), and TCS fronts (Part#1031). The only rear tires that will be allowed are Team CRC RT-1 (Part#2312), Team CRC Mounted RT-1 (Part#2316), and TCS (Part#1032). Tires can be mounted “F1/Nascar” or “GT” style. If mounted “GT” style, the inner lip can be trimmed for clearance, however the molded letters (either CRC or TCS) must not be removed. The is no performance advantage to either mounting style, it is just for scale appearance. Stock inserts only. No Modifying inserts or “double stuffing” of inserts will be allowed.

-Battery – ROAR approved 1 cell (3.7v) hard case lipo. Voltage limit to be set by track (4.20-4.22)

-Motor – Any ROAR approved 17.5 turn brushless motor 

-Rotor – ROAR approved tuning rotors are allowed

-Speed Control – Any ROAR approved spec class (blinky) speed control in “blinky” mode. NO RECEIVER PACKS. 

-Bodies – Bodies must be cut on the mold lines. No excessive cutting or lowering of the body is permitted. No lightening of the body is permitted. Wings and spoilers that are included with the body kits are ok if cut on one of the mold lines (if multiple mold lines are present). No additional aerodynamic aids are allowed. Backs of the bodies (including rear bumpers) are to be left in. No bodies that were designed for pan cars, no GTP, Daytona Prototype, IMSA, or bodies that look like 1/12th or 1/8th on road bodies with an integrated rear wing. Tires cannot stick outside the body.

Approved Body list:

- Any body currently on the USVTA approved body list
- Protoform 1543-00 Cadillac ATS-V.R
- Protoform 1544-30 Chevy Camaro Z28
- Protoform 1532-30 Chevy Camaro ZL1
- Protoform 1542-30 PFM-10
- McCallister 307 MX Stang GT
- McCallister 233 Lexus IS
- McCallister 211 Jaguar XKR
- McCallister 282 Mercedes DTM
- HPI Racing 103886 Nissan 350z Hankook
- HPI Racing 106108 2011 Ford Mustang
- HPI Racing 106940 2011 Scion TC
- HPI Racing 108064 Scion FR-S
- HPI Racing 108370 2012 Porsche 911 GT3
- HPI Racing 109385 Nissan S13
- HPI Racing 109930 1969 Ford Mustang
- HPI Racing 17502 De Tomaso Pantera
- HPI Racing 17503 Chevrolet Corvette C6
- HPI Racing 17504 Ford Mustang GT-R
- HPI Racing 17505 Subaru Impreza WRC
- HPI Racing 17506 2004 Honda S2000
- HPI Racing 17515 Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R
- HPI Racing 17518 Nissan 350z Greddy
- HPI Racing 17524 Vertex Ridge Toyota Soarer
- HPI Racing 17525 Prova HPI Impreza
- HPI Racing 17526 1967 Chevrolet Corvette
- HPI Racing 17527 Porsche 911 Turbo
- HPI Racing 17530 Nissan Silvia
- HPI Racing 17537 Saleen Limited Edition
- HPI Racing 17538 Nissan GT-R (R35)
- HPI Racing 17539 Toyota Supra Aero
- HPI Racing 17540 BMW M3 E30
- HPI Racing 17541 Porsche 911 GT3 RS
- HPI Racing 17542 Lexus IS F
- HPI Racing 17543 2010 Chevy Caramo
- HPI Racing 17544 Alfa Romeo 8C
- HPI Racing 17548 BMW M3 GT2
- HPI Racing 30717 Weld JZX100 Toyota Mark II
- HPI Racing 30721 T&E Vertex Ridge JZX100 Toyota
- HPI Racing 30727 Weld X HPI Racing JZX100 Toyota
- HPI Racing 30730 Lexus LS430
- HPI Racing 30732 Lexus LS460
- HPI Racing 7038 Porsche 911 GT1
- HPI Racing 7039 Chevrolet Corvette
- HPI Racing 7049 Subaru Impreza WRC ‘98
- HPI Racing 7409 Nissan Skyline R34 25GT
- HPI Racing 7418 Porsche 911 GT3
- HPI Racing 7419 Dodge Viper GTS-R
- HPI Racing 7424 Toyota Supra
- HPI Racing 7427 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R
- HPI Racing 7431 Mitsubishi Eclipse
- HPI Racing 7435 Porsche 911 Turbo
- HPI Racing 7438 Honda Civic Coupe SI
- HPI Racing 7440 Toyota Celica
- HPI Racing 7447 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am
- HPI Racing 7448 Mitsubishi Lancer
- HPI Racing 7449 Honda Prelude
- HPI Racing 7450 BMW M5
- HPI Racing 7452 BMW M3 GT
- HPI Racing 7455 Lexus GS400
- HPI Racing 7458 Subaru Impreza WRC 2001
- HPI Racing 7460 Chevrolet Camaro SS
- HPI Racing 7466 Toyota MR-S GT
- HPI Racing 7467 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R
- HPI Racing 7473 2003 Dodge GTS-R
- HPI Racing 7475 Acura RSX
- HPI Racing 7478 Lexus LS430
- HPI Racing 7479 Nissan Silvia GT
- HPI Racing 7482 Mazda RX-7
- HPI Racing 7485 Nissan 350z Nismo GT
- HPI Racing 7486 Toyota Supra GT
- HPI Racing 7487 Porsche Carrera GT
- HPI Racing 7488 Mazda RX-8
- HPI Racing 7495 Ford GT
- HPI Racing 7499 HPI Racing Impreza
- Tamiya 51450 Raybrig Honda HSV-010
- Tamiya 51200 Xanavi NISMO GT-R
- Tamiya 51195 Raybrig NSX 2004
- Delta Plastik 0034 Subaru
- Delta Plastik 0037 Porsche 911
- Delta Plastik 0040 F50
- Delta Plastik 0049 Viper
- Delta Plastik 0050 Lotus Elise
- Delta Plastik 0052 CLK
- Delta Plastik 0055 Ferrari Enzo
- Delta Plastik 0056 Diablo
- Delta Plastik 0058 BMW M Coupe
- Delta Plastik 0402 Panoz Esp. GTR-1
- Delta Plastik 0405 Mustang
- Delta Plastik 0417 Ferrari F355 Challenge

As you can see there are some VERY cool bodies to run in this class. 

I will share my set up with everyone, which came from Bruce at Speedmerchant, so you can get started and tune to your driving style.

This class is a lot of fun, competitive, and minimal maintenance work to the cars. No more cutting tires. 
The cars are supposed to look like real race cars, so paint them up, decal them up, and make them look good. Rob even put working LEDs in the head lights of his Porsche and it looks AWESOME on the track.

If we have enough interest, we will run these on the oval as well as on the road course.

Any questions, don't hesitate to send me a message and ask.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in doing a race day during the week, through the summer? For example, it was suggested that we could run oval practice on Wednesday, and on the following Wednesday, run a oval race program, think two heats and a main. Looking for feedback on this for oval, on-road, and off road..


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wanted to post up and see who will be able to make it to the track this weekend?
Saturday will be our last off road race of the season, as most of the off road guys are moving outside to the dirt. 

If you can make it on Saturday, please post up here Thank you.


----------

